# Home Defense



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I was just curious if you guys use shotguns for home defense and if you do what kind. I was thinking of using a remington 870 12ga. with buckshot or slugs when I move out.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Use buckshot, slugs penetrate too much.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

My BPS 12 gauge is at the top of the list for home defense, followed by 45 LC Model 94, then Ruger Blackhawk 45 LC, then 22 Ruger Mark II to shoot'em in the eye.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I would use something like a 3 shot combo of 4 shot 2 shot and then buck or BB shot. I would get one one of those benelli nova pump guns with a really short barrel, I Have seen them at Sportsmans alot. GOOD LUCK :beer:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

The 870 will do fine if you can get a short barrel, but give Maverick shotguns a look. They're a division of Mossberg, and they run about $200.

As for ammo, go with '00' buckshot. There's nothing like the original. :beer:

You can also alternate buck/slug/buck/slug, etc. I know a lot of people who use that.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I saw a 870 slug gun with rifle sights with a short barrel and liked it but can you shoot buckshot through it if it is not rifled?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Since your question is a bit confusing, I'll just sum up shotgun use:

Smoothbore (Non-Rifled) shotguns can be used with shot and slugs. The slugs must be rifled, or you risk damage to the gun as well as loss of accuracy.

Rifled shotguns (Slug guns) are designed for use with slugs only. The slugs are not rifled since the gun bore is, and there you go.

Hope this helps.

Any additions to my info are welcome.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Rifled shotgun slugs (foster type) can be used in either rifled or smooth bore barrels. The rifling on slugs actually does very little to spin or stabilize the slug. The design of the slug with most of the weight in the front of the slug acts to stabilize. The old round non rifle slug (punkin ball) went out in the 30's when the foster slug appeared on the market. The round punkin balls had a reputation for bulging the end of some shotgun barrels that were tightly choked despite the fact the balls were manufactured with a smaller diameter than the barrels. Problem was gun manufactures didn't have a standard for choke restrictions and they varied from gun to gun. I haven't seen any of the old round slugs in many years. The Brenneke slug is similar to the foster but has a wad attached to the rear that does a little better job of stabilization of the slug. Rifled shotgun barrels are really designed to shoot sabot style slugs and accuracy is greatly improved for longer distance. Bottom line is for accuracy the foster or Brenneke is best used in smooth bores and the sabot in rifled barrels. Other than that as far as I know neither will damage the other.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

870 i think would be the best home defense shotgun out there. It has so many accesories its easy to customize it. That or a pricier Saiga 12. But if i had a choice it would be an 870 just because they are so versatile. Wilson combat makes a good customized 870. I like the professional model. If you cant get an 870 i would get either like the ones mentioned a Mossberg Maverick or a Browning BPS but 870 would be my number one. I would use 00 buckshot or loaded with 00 and the shotshell holder with slugs. Or alternate. Heck maybe even rubber buckshot.

http://www.wilsoncombat.com/index_sgt.htm
http://www.saiga-12.com/


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

sory if the post was confusing. what i ment was if a slug barrel is not rifled can you shoot buckshot through it?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, if it is not rifled it is simply a open choked barrel with sights.


----------

